# La deriva delle promesse



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Da un po' volevo aprire un topic per rievocare tutti quei giocatori che promettevano bene e poi non hanno mantenuto, diventando desaparecidos clamorosi. Magari qualche club ha speso milioni per loro, magari i tifosi inizialmente si sono esaltati, ma poi tutto è finito in odio e minusvalenze.
I primi due nomi che mi vengono in mente sono Barrios, finito nel dimenticatoio allo Spartak Mosca dopo una parentesi alla corte di Lippi a Guangzou, e Diego, che sembrava un messia appena arrivato alla Juve e che poi è stato dimenticato.


----------



## Sesfips (11 Novembre 2013)

Krasic, il _nuovo Nedved (Cit.)_

Ps. ora gioca nel Bastia, in prestito. ROTFL.


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

In quegli anni alla Juve bruciammo di tutto: Diego, Krasic, Felipe Melo, Almiron, Tiago... In che mani eravamo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Arnautovic, D'Alessandro, Destro.


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Arnautovic, D'Alessandro, Destro.



Su D'Alessandro Maradona disse:
« È il giocatore che più mi assomiglia, l'unico che mi fa divertire guardando una partita di calcio. »


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Su D'Alessandro Maradona disse:
> « È il giocatore che più mi assomiglia, l'unico che mi fa divertire guardando una partita di calcio. »



se robinho e l'erede di pele,
se kluivert e l'erede di van basten 
allora d'alessandro puo tranquillamente essere l'erede di maradona


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se robinho e l'erede di pele,
> se kluivert e l'erede di van basten
> allora d'alessandro puo tranquillamente essere l'erede di maradona



Il povero Kluivert al Barcellona segnò tantissimo... Lontano dal Milan è tornato Van Basten


----------



## Marilson (11 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> In quegli anni alla Juve bruciammo di tutto: Diego, Krasic, Felipe Melo, Almiron, Tiago... In che mani eravamo...



molti soldi buttati, ma siete riusciti in pochissimo tempo a recuperare e a surclassare tutti in italia. Allontanando Secco e Blanc


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Assolutamente Davide Di Gennaro, che, ironia della sorte, in serie A ha fatto un solo gol, indovinate contro chi?


----------



## Sesfips (11 Novembre 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> molti soldi buttati, ma siete riusciti in pochissimo tempo a recuperare e a surclassare tutti in italia. Allontanando Secco e Blanc



Sì ok, è vero, brava la Juve a recuperare in pochi anni, ma bisogna anche dire che l'Inter era alla fine di un ciclo, il Milan non si capisce ancora adesso cosa stia combinando e quale sia il futuro, i primi anni della Roma americana sono stati disastrosi, il Napoli si stava ancora costruendo, per poter lottare per le zone alte. Insomma, un pò di strada spianata alla fine la Juve ce l'aveva, diciamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente Davide Di Gennaro, che, ironia della sorte, in serie A ha fatto un solo gol, indovinate contro chi?



ma sul vecchio MW c'era un utente che era fissato con Di Gennaro
cmq per me Diego, Zarate (è sempre stato un mio pupillo, tecnicamente non si discute e nel primo anno della A era immarcabile...con una testa da professionista avrebbe fatto 20 gol a Campionato), Arnautovic i primi che mi vengono in mente e Pato gli manca pochissimo per raggiungere questo gruppetto

ma la lista è lunghissima perchè il Calcio è un gioco semplice, di giocatori bravi tecnicamente ne trovi tantissimi, ma sono pochi quello che riescono a diventare dei Campioni


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma sul vecchio MW c'era un utente che era fissato con Di Gennaro



 krayzie


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Questi son tutti mezzi giocatori comunque. 

Diego si capii già dopo il primo anno al Porto che non sarebbe mai diventato un grande giocatore. E dire che nel 2003 stavamo per prendere lui al posto di Kakà, brrrrr...


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Questi son tutti mezzi giocatori comunque.
> 
> Diego si capii già dopo il primo anno al Porto che non sarebbe mai diventato un grande giocatore. E dire che nel 2003 stavamo per prendere lui al posto di Kakà, brrrrr...



diego era uno dei 3 migliori giocatori della bundesliga con ribery e van der vaart... un qualcosina lo aveva gia dimostrato.
poi e arrivato nella peggiore juve che ricordi...
comunque si, non ha mantenuto le promesse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> krayzie



ah si, mi sembra che non era Italiana


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> diego era uno dei 3 migliori giocatori della bundesliga con ribery e van der vaart... un qualcosina lo aveva gia dimostrato.
> poi e arrivato nella peggiore juve che ricordi...
> comunque si, non ha mantenuto le promesse.



Diego al Werder Brema era un ottimo giocatore, mi ricordo dopo il suo bel gol nel trofeo Berlusconi che anche nel vecchio MW molti lo esaltavano a spese di Ronaldinho, e dopo la doppietta a Roma anche noi gobbi avevamo gli occhi pieni. È arrivato nella peggiore Juve degli ultimi anni (quella di Ferrara) e ha evitato una Juve drammatica (quella di Del Neri-Zaccheroni): in quella squadra era durissima fare bene, per chiunque. 
Trequartista in una squadra che non lo prevedeva e con i testicoli piccoli piccoli (in casa non segnava mai).


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ah si, mi sembra che non era Italiana



se era italiana o no sinceramente non ricordo... quello che e sicuro e che vive in francia... e che la ragazza non era per niente male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se era italiana o no sinceramente non ricordo... quello che e sicuro e che vive in francia... e che la ragazza non era per niente male



 boh mai vista


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> diego era uno dei 3 migliori giocatori della bundesliga con ribery e van der vaart... un qualcosina lo aveva gia dimostrato.
> poi e arrivato nella peggiore juve che ricordi...
> comunque si, non ha mantenuto le promesse.


Ma non le mantenne già dal Porto che se ne liverò quasi subito. È un buon giocatore sia chiaro, ma quando venne in Europa c'era chi diceva che era più forte di Kakà


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh mai vista



poveri voi che siete giovani e non avete avuto la fortuna di conoscere NESTINA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> poveri voi che siete giovani e non avete avuto la fortuna di conoscere NESTINA



ora parli o vengo a prenderti in Belgio
e torniamo cmq nel Topic

ambè cmq come promesse ovviamente rientra Cassano e se continua così Balotelli


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> poveri voi che siete giovani e non avete avuto la fortuna di conoscere NESTINA


Nestina era il top, ma anche la Roby e Comasca non erano male  Non abbiamo più le fighe di una volta


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2013)

Ne dico solo uno: ADRIANO!


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

graffiedi doveva essere il nuovo vieri 
freddy adu sembrava un fenomeno incredibile...
mantorras
kezman
coco

e non ho messo brasiliani o argentini... che da loro ogni 3 mesi sembra esserci il nuovo dio del calcio... che poi puntualmente sparisce dal calcio che conta in 2-3 anni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ne dico solo uno: ADRIANO!


Ecco, Adriano si che ha deluso. Aveva TUTTO per diventare uno dei più forti e vincere il pallone d'oro (era tra i favoriti nell'anno in cui vinse Sheva), ma non ha avuto la testa, così come Ronaldinho che praticamente ha buttato metà carriera


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ecco, Adriano si che ha deluso. Aveva TUTTO per diventare uno dei più forti e vincere il pallone d'oro (era tra i favoriti nell'anno in cui vinse Sheva), ma non ha avuto la testa, così come Ronaldinho che praticamente ha buttato metà carriera



ma al livello di adriano non sono piu "promesse".
aveva un potenziale per fare molto meglio ma era gia uno dei migliori al mondo.
in una buona serie a era gia un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma al livello di adriano non sono piu "promesse".
> aveva un potenziale per fare molto meglio ma era gia uno dei migliori al mondo.
> in una buona serie a era gia un fuoriclasse.



Si, ma ha fatto 1/2 anni ottimi, poteva fare molto molto di più. Ed era ancora giovane prima di decadere.


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2013)

Merkel. 
Credevo tantissimo in lui, ma ha floppato clamorosamente. Si parla di "testa" non da professionista, cosa molto comune a quell'età. Di più non so. Per la cronaca, dopo la vendita ha fatto 5 partite al Genoa e 5 all'Udinese in un anno e mezzo, mentre quest'anno non ha ancora giocato

Comunque Krasic e Diego erano pompatissimi dai media quando arrivarono. Avevo previsto i flop


----------



## Mou (11 Novembre 2013)

Ne dico un altro io: Blasi. Paradossalmente la squadra dove ha giocato meglio è stata la straordinaria Juventus di Capello, che lo schierava addirittura terzino, anche in Champions League. Dopo quell'esperienza, è scomparso dai radar.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Che in serie A facesse già la differenza è vero ma non ha mai fatto un vero e proprio salto di qualità da quando, come invece fece Kakà che divenne il più forte al mondo tra il 2005 ed il 2008. Adriano è un '82 come Ricky, eh...


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> graffiedi doveva essere il nuovo vieri
> freddy adu sembrava un fenomeno incredibile...
> mantorras
> kezman
> ...



Quelle volte che ho visto Graffiedi, sinceramente mi sembrava più una seconda punta. Comunque lui e Mantorras sono stati sfortunati, gravi infortuni che hanno frenato una carriera che avrebbe potuto essere di alto livello.

Ci metto un mio ex compagno di squadra negli esordienti  , era nazionale under 17 con i vari Cigarini, Rossi eccc… si è rotto tre volte il crociato  , e una volta tibia e perone, senza riuscire a fare il professionista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Nestina era il top, ma anche la Roby e Comasca non erano male  Non abbiamo più le fighe di una volta



o santo cielo ho fatto una piccola ricerca e questa Roby era proprio insieme a una giusy...anche Nestina ammazza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ecco, Adriano si che ha deluso. Aveva TUTTO per diventare uno dei più forti e vincere il pallone d'oro (era tra i favoriti nell'anno in cui vinse Sheva), ma non ha avuto la testa, così come Ronaldinho che praticamente ha buttato metà carriera



già, solo che Ronaldinho si è tolto qualche soddisfazione...anzi ha vinto tutto in quei pochi anni che era al top


----------



## Hammer (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ecco, Adriano si che ha deluso. Aveva TUTTO per diventare uno dei più forti e vincere il pallone d'oro (era tra i favoriti nell'anno in cui vinse Sheva), ma non ha avuto la testa, così come Ronaldinho che praticamente ha buttato metà carriera



Ha vinto per ben 3 volte il Bidone d'Oro


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> o santo cielo ho fatto una piccola ricerca e questa Roby era proprio insieme a una giusy...anche Nestina ammazza


La Roby ha fatto strada... Quando è tornato Kakà c'era una sua foto in prima pagina su Sportmediaset 

Anche Pato comunque andrebbe nella lista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La Roby ha fatto strada... Quando è tornato Kakà c'era una sua foto in prima pagina su Sportmediaset
> 
> Anche Pato comunque andrebbe nella lista



quanti Vip...

per Pato secondo me questo è l'ultimissimo anno...all'80% non esploderà


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2013)

Dominic Adiyiah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La Roby ha fatto strada... Quando è tornato Kakà c'era una sua foto in prima pagina su Sportmediaset
> 
> Anche Pato comunque andrebbe nella lista



WA chi sei andato a resuscitare...ahahahahah la ricordo sta ragazza.


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> WA chi sei andato a resuscitare...ahahahahah la ricordo sta ragazza.



siamo in tanti


----------



## Stex (12 Novembre 2013)

brighi. debutto in nazionale quando era ancora in b ed era appena stato preso dalla juve... risultato:carriera a lottare per la salvezza


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

Amantino Mancini,giocò a pallone solo a Roma,un peccato. Come non citare Quaresma,l'abbaglio più grande di Mourinho. Fernando Gago era un'altro che mi impressionò,adesso non so neanche dove gioca...Massimo Maccarone ,giovanili Milan fra l'altro...avrebbe potuto far meglio di sicuro. Quando me ne vengono in mente altri aggiorno


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2013)

Rafael Sobis, ero fro.cio per lui, ricordo che lo stavamo per prendere dopo che aveva vinto la Libertadores, sinceramente non so che fine abbia fatto, Thiago Neves pure, Ganso, il nuovo Rivaldo


----------



## rossovero (12 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> brighi. debutto in nazionale quando era ancora in b ed era appena stato preso dalla juve... risultato:carriera a lottare per la salvezza



Brighi debuttò in nazionale PERCHE' era stato preso dalla Juve. Ricordo quell'estate, i giornali l'hanno pompato per 2 mesi e in un'amichevole d'agosto (mi pare) debuttò.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2013)

Rosina, mi ricordo l'entusiasmo intorno a questo giocatore 


Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quanti Vip...
> 
> per Pato secondo me questo è l'ultimissimo anno...all'80% non esploderà


Ma dai... Pato è saltata, è ufficialmente una promessa non mantenuta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rafael Sobis, ero fro.cio per lui, ricordo che lo stavamo per prendere dopo che aveva vinto la Libertadores, sinceramente non so che fine abbia fatto, Thiago Neves pure, Ganso, il nuovo Rivaldo



oddio Ganso...tecnicamente mi faceva impazzire


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dominic Adiyiah



Adiyiah nel 2009 fu capocannoniere del Mondiale U20 e vinse il premio come miglior giocatore della competizione, nell'edizione precedente lo vinse Messi. Tentammo il colpaccio insomma


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rafael Sobis, ero fro.cio per lui, ricordo che lo stavamo per prendere dopo che aveva vinto la Libertadores, sinceramente non so che fine abbia fatto, Thiago Neves pure, Ganso, il nuovo Rivaldo



*Sobis*: dopo il Betis nel 2008 è andato a Abu Dhabi, adesso Fluminense.
*Thiago Neves*: anche lui è finito all' Al Hilal per poi andare alla Fluminense (deposito di bidoni  )
*Ganso*: da più di un anno è al San Paolo, con 2 gol in più di 50 presenze, ma mi sa che anche il suo treno è passato...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2013)

Denílson de Oliveira Araújo, comunque campione del mondo 2002, anche se non da protagonista...


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Rafael Sobis, ero fro.cio per lui, ricordo che lo stavamo per prendere dopo che aveva vinto la Libertadores, sinceramente non so che fine abbia fatto





mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> *Sobis*: dopo il Betis nel 2008 è andato a Abu Dhabi, adesso Fluminense.



Corretto, _Sobis _da 2 anni è alla Fluminense e quest'anno ha fatto un Basileirao fenomenale, "solo" 10 gol ma, insieme a _Éderson _dell'Atlético Paranaense, _Marques _del Botafogo e _Walter _del Goias, è stato forse il miglior attaccante del campionato.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Denílson de Oliveira Araújo, comunque campione del mondo 2002, anche se non da protagonista...



Lui fra il 2009 e il 2010 ha giocato all'Itumbiara (Serie C brasiliana), poi in Indonesia e infine in Grecia, al Kavala, dove ha finito mestamente la sua carriera. Perfetto esempio di stelle e stalle.


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2013)

Freddy Adu


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Freddy Adu



L'anno scorso giocava nel Philadelphia Union, con 35 presenze e 7 reti. Quest'anno gioca al Bahia in Brasile... Gioca per modo di dire, finora 0 presenze 
La cosa sconvolgente è che è del 1989.

Per quanto riguarda Graffiedi, citato più indietro, quest'anno è a San Marino, 3 presenze e 0 gol.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Adiyiah nel 2009 fu capocannoniere del Mondiale U20 e vinse il premio come miglior giocatore della competizione, nell'edizione precedente lo vinse Messi. Tentammo il colpaccio insomma



si si anche Aguero fu nominato miglior giocatore del mondiale U20...l'unico bidone l'abbiamo preso noi...che poi questo minimo aveva 10 anni in più altrocchè..


beh Renato Portaluppi...dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> o santo cielo ho fatto una piccola ricerca e questa Roby era proprio insieme a una giusy...anche Nestina ammazza



dove hai cercato  sono interessato anch'io 

comunque sia,molti nomi li avete già detti voi adriano su tutti

a breve lo raggiungerà pato e forse balotelli. A questo punto io ci metto anche giovinco tecnicamente credo non abbia nulla da invidiare a nessuno però boh,è stato gestito male secondo me

un altro che sembrava dovesse diventare un fenomeno è otamendi che ormai a 25 anni è ancora al porto


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dove hai cercato  sono interessato anch'io
> 
> comunque sia,molti nomi li avete già detti voi adriano su tutti
> 
> ...



Giovinco ha il fisico che lo castra. Messi è piccolo ma piazzato, non lo butti mai giù; Giovinco vola via.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Saviola, Diego, Sobis, Drenthe, De La Pena, Mendieta.... così al volo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Chygrynskiy, Hleb, Andy Carroll


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Saviola, Diego, Sobis, Drenthe, De La Pena, Mendieta.... così al volo.



*Saviola*: attualmente all'Olympiacos (6 presenze e 4 reti) dopo l'ultima stagione a Malaga.
*Mendieta*: si è ritirato nel 2008 mentre militava nel Middlesbrough.
*De la Pena*: si è ritirato nel 2011 dopo essersi barcamenato per 9 stagioni nell'Espanyol con sole 156 presenze (!!!)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dove hai cercato  sono interessato anch'io



sul vecchio mw sul tasto cerca...scrivi quello che vuoi cercare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> *Saviola*: attualmente all'Olympiacos (6 presenze e 4 reti) dopo l'ultima stagione a Malaga.
> *Mendieta*: si è ritirato nel 2008 mentre militava nel Middlesbrough.
> *De la Pena*: si è ritirato nel 2011 dopo essersi barcamenato per 9 stagioni nell'Espanyol con sole 156 presenze (!!!)


Saviola ricordo che era pompatissimo in Argentina: il nuovo Sivori, ricordo che Maurizio Mosca lo definì così a Guida al Campionato.

Poi Josè Mari e Dugarry, Keirrison n'altra pippa mica male che in molti rimpiangevamo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

ma Carroll si vedeva che era un salame...poi pure senza testa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Novembre 2013)

Yohann Gourcuff. Aveva tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Portillo ve lo ricordate?


----------



## Djici (12 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sul vecchio mw sul tasto cerca...scrivi quello che vuoi cercare



io non riesco ad accedere al vecchio forum 

kevin kuranyi e stato associato ai nostri colori in maniera incredibile... sembrava dovesse essere un fenomeno...
sebastian deisler... sfortunato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> io non riesco ad accedere al vecchio forum



c'è il topic nella home page di questo Forum


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

*Chygrynskiy:* dal 2010 è tornato allo Shaktar dove è piombato in panchina: in 3 anni 35 presenze e 3 reti.
*Hleb:* dal 2012 è tornato al Bate Borisov, squadra nelle cui giovanili era militato nel lontano 1999, con 25 presenze e 3 reti.
*Carroll:* doveva fare sfracelli, giocatore medio pagato uno sproposito. Ora al West Ham.
*Keirrison:* è tornato nella squadra del cuore del Coritiba.
*Gourcuff:* al Lione, quest'anno 10 presenze e 2 gol. 
*Portillo:* dal 2012 all'Hercules nella serie B spagnola, 40 presenze e 17 reti.
*Kuraniy:* dal 2010 alla Dinamo Mosca, 84 presenze e 32 reti. Tre milioni di euro a stagione.
*Deisler:* nel 2007 si è ritirato dopo 5 anni di militanza nel Bayern Monaco, a 27 anni. Pensate che in 5 stagioni ha collezionato solo 62 presenze (e 8 reti). Quando il corpo ti tradisce.

Aggiungo io *Woodgate*, qualcuno di voi se lo ricorda?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2013)

Un'altra pippa è Ryan Babel: il nuovo Henry dicevano


----------



## Sesfips (12 Novembre 2013)

Hleb lo ringrazierò per il resto dei miei giorni.
Grazie Aljaksandr, GRAZIE.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un'altra pippa è Ryan Babel: il nuovo Henry dicevano



Gioca in Turchia nel Kasımpaşa Spor Kulübü assieme a una vostra vecchia conoscenza... VIUDEZ


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

jeffren quando era al barcellona sembrava dovesse diventare un fenomeno di quelli che ne esce uno ogni vent'anni...invece adesso è allo sporting lisbona,con lui anche diego capel che ai tempi del siviglia era cercato da mezz'europa(mi ricordo accostamenti a united e juve su tutti) o almeno così dicevano


----------



## The Ripper (13 Novembre 2013)

QuAREsma er trivela
Paloschi
Ben Harfa
Kallon
Emre
Alan Smith
Carlton Cole
Donati


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

direi anche lennon va...si è al tottenham ma ci si aspettava molto di più da parte sua

anche coates al liverpool sta facendo una magra figura


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Gioca in Turchia nel Kasımpaşa Spor Kulübü assieme a una vostra vecchia conoscenza... VIUDEZ


Carpaccio e Viadoz, costo totale operazione 5 milioni: due favori fatti da Galliani all'amicone Fonseca, così tanto per ricordare qualche aneddotto a chi difende a spada tratta Galliani. 

Un'altra pippa è Giovani Dos Santos comunque. Sembrava chissà che, ma il Barcellona ci vide giusto quando decise di liberarsene vendendolo al Tottenham.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Un altro fenomeno da baraccone... Vampeta. Poi Bartelt della Roma, strapagato dai Sensi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Altro giro, altra coppia di pippe, targata Liverpool: El Hadji Diouf e Milan Baros.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

*Kallon:* gioca tuttora nel... Kallon, squadra della Sierra Leone che ha acquistato nel 2002 e di cui è presidente. 
*Baros:* ora all'Antalyaspor, dopo che l'anno scorso era tornato a casa al Banik Ostrava, con 12 presenze e 5 reti.
*Emre:* dopo la fallimentare avventura all'Atletico Madrid nel 2012 è tornato al Fenerbahce capolista in Turchia.
*Diouf:* dal 2012 al Leeds, dove ha collezionato 35 presenze e 4 reti.
*Smith:* giocatore sfortunatissimo, dal 2011 è al Milton-Keynes Dons nella Football League One.
*Ben Arfa:* dal 2010 al Newcastle, 56 presenze e 11 reti.
*Bartelt:* ha chiuso nel 2009 all'All Boys una modestissima carriera.
*Vampeta:* Nella primavera del 2011 è tornato al calcio giocato nelle file del Gremio Osasco, terza divisione paulista, dove ha firmato un contratto per 450 € mensili come giocatore e allenatore. 
*Coates:* dal 2011 al Liverpool, dove ha racimolato solo 12 presenze (e 1 rete).
*Cole:* dal 2006 al West Ham, dove ha collezionato 206 presenze e 47 reti.


----------



## O Animal (13 Novembre 2013)

"Il nuovo Vieri", anzi no, "Il nuovo Inzaghi":

Alberto Gilardino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Alan Smith



quanto mi piaceva Alan Smith!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Novembre 2013)

Andy Carroll, pippa come pochi.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Montolivo eterno incompiuto
Adriano ex Parma,Inter e Roma


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> "Il nuovo Vieri", anzi no, "Il nuovo Inzaghi":
> 
> Alberto Gilardino



192 gol fra serie A e coppe europee, non è diventato il nuovo Inzaghi ma già in questo topic ci sono bidoni peggiori


----------



## O Animal (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 192 gol fra serie A e coppe europee, non è diventato il nuovo Inzaghi ma già in questo topic ci sono bidoni peggiori


Eh ma applicando le tue regole: giocatori che promettevano bene e poi non hanno mantenuto, [..]. Magari qualche club ha speso milioni per loro, magari i tifosi inizialmente si sono esaltati, ma poi tutto è finito in odio e minusvalenze.

Il buon Gila è secondo me il maggior esempio di promesse non mantenute, era arrivato come il nuovo Vieri a 24 milioni di Euro e dopo 3 partite si era capito che aveva il carattere ed il talento di Javi Moreno... Raramente ho visto un attaccante sbagliare movimenti e controlli facili facili come a lui. L'ho odiato quasi quanto sto odiando Matri con la differenza che Gila quando era arrivato sembrava un grande colpo, mentre Matri quando è arrivato è sembrato subito una grande ***....


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma applicando le tue regole: giocatori che promettevano bene e poi non hanno mantenuto, [..]. Magari qualche club ha speso milioni per loro, magari i tifosi inizialmente si sono esaltati, ma poi tutto è finito in odio e minusvalenze.
> 
> Il buon Gila è secondo me il maggior esempio di promesse non mantenute, era arrivato come il nuovo Vieri a 24 milioni di Euro e dopo 3 partite si era capito che aveva il carattere ed il talento di Javi Moreno... Raramente ho visto un attaccante sbagliare movimenti e controlli facili facili come a lui. L'ho odiato quasi quanto sto odiando Matri con la differenza che Gila quando era arrivato sembrava un grande colpo, mentre Matri quando è arrivato è sembrato subito una grande ***....



No no in questo topic ci sta benissimo, mi colpiva il fatto che comunque ha avuto una carriera più che dignitosa eppure prometteva molto di più.


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2013)

non so se è già stato citato ma a conti fatti penso che la più grande deriva degli ultimi anni sia Bojan


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> poveri voi che siete giovani e non avete avuto la fortuna di conoscere NESTINA



Che gran patata che era


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Andy Carroll, pippa come pochi.



Pagata 41 milioni eh. E qui dentro la gente si lamenta dei 12 milioni spesi per Matri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Prima di andare, citiamo un'ultima pippa: Anderson dello United. Soprannominato Ronaldeco, venne pagato uno sproposito dal club di Ferguson.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non so se è già stato citato ma a conti fatti penso che la più grande deriva degli ultimi anni sia Bojan



Quest'anno è all'Ajax, 8 presenze e 0 reti. Tipico giocatore esaltato dal sistema Barcellona che fuori da questo è scomparso.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 192 gol fra serie A e coppe europee, non è diventato il nuovo Inzaghi ma già in questo topic ci sono bidoni peggiori



Ha disputato due mondiali e _rischia_ di arrivare a quota tre. Insomma, non si è imposto in una grande squadra, questo è certo, ma credo che possa essere contento di quanto ha fatto in carriera.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Prima di andare, citiamo un'ultima pippa: Anderson dello United. Soprannominato Ronaldeco, venne pagato uno sproposito dal club di Ferguson.



Pagato 31.5 milioni, dal 2007 ad oggi ha fatto la miseria di 5 gol in 100 presenze. Abbaglio di Sir Alex.


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è all'Ajax, 8 presenze e 0 reti. Tipico giocatore esaltato dal sistema Barcellona che fuori da questo è scomparso.



Non è proprio così perchè la sua involuzione è iniziata già ai tempi del Barca, questo a 17 anni andava già in doppia cifra nella liga. Da un giocatore del genere ti aspetteresti un'esplosione come quella che ebbe Messi (Bojan a proposito tolse alcuni dei record di precocità proprio a Leo), invece non ha mantenuto le premesse e non a caso il Barca se n'è sbarazzato.


----------



## robs91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Vicente Rodriguez, ex Valencia.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

Michele Paolucci
Macheda
Marco Motta
Torres
Suazo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

anche petrucci giovane ragazzo prelevato del manchester united quando era ancora nelle giovanili della roma,dicevano di lui che fosse il nuovo totti


----------



## robs91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Daniel Carvalho
Rosicky
Lupoli


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Lupoli è a Varese, e il treno anche per lui sembra ormai passato. Daniel Carvalho è finito nel Criciuma. Macheda è ai Doncaster Rovers, 4 presenze e 3 reti. Vicente è dal 2011 al Brighton & Hove, in Championship. 

Di Motta non parlo 

Bravi ragazzi, state tirando fuori un sacco di derive...


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2013)

Giovani Dos Santos?


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Giovani Dos Santos?



Quest'anno al Villareal stava facendo benissimo, 10 presenze e 6 reti, fino all'infortunio...


----------



## robs91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Nilmar
Meghni
Arouna Konè


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Meghni dopo la Lazio ha scelto il Medio Oriente, ora è al Lekwiya in Qatar.
Stesso identico discorso per Nilmar, sempre in Qatar all'Al-Rayyan.
La Mecca delle meteore.


----------



## robs91 (13 Novembre 2013)

"Meghni le petit Zizou"
Kone ai tempi del Psv mi piaceva molto,pensavo potesse avere una carriera migliore.


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2013)

Nilmar avrebbe potuto fare benissimo,talentuosissimo. Lo avrei voluto al Milan assieme a Rossi e Borja Valero quando il Villareal retrocesse...Invece ci siamo presi Zapata


----------



## mandraghe (13 Novembre 2013)

Aliyu, Smoje, Comandini, Daino, Iannuzzi, Corrent, Morfeo....Per il Milan

Poi:


Grandoni

Castroman

Dalmat....

Fabio Junior (pagato un botto, un cu.lone osceno)

Pancev 

Sorondo

Vink (l'erede di Riijkard )


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sul vecchio mw sul tasto cerca...scrivi quello che vuoi cercare



ehm sul vecchio mw sono bannato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ehm sul vecchio mw sono bannato



lol che cacchio avevi combinato? allora credo che non puoi


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> "Meghni le petit Zizou"
> Kone ai tempi del Psv mi piaceva molto,pensavo potesse avere una carriera migliore.



Ora all'Everton, 6 presenze e 0 reti. L'anno scorso allo Wigan, prima Levante, Hannover, Siviglia.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aliyu, Smoje, Comandini, Daino, Iannuzzi, Corrent, Morfeo....Per il Milan
> 
> Poi:
> 
> ...



Dalmat ha chiuso la carriera l'anno scorso dopo 2 stagione al Rennes. Dopo Inter e Tottenham, i picchi della sua carriera, Racing Santander, Bordeaux, Sochaux.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol che cacchio avevi combinato? allora credo che non puoi



sai che non ricordo? 

passa le foto in mp


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Altra pippa... il "gemello del gol" di Sheva alla Dinamo Kiev, Rebrov.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altra pippa... il "gemello del gol" di Sheva alla Dinamo Kiev, Rebrov.



Fra il 1992 e il 2000, 93 gol in 189 presenze con la Dinamo Kiev. Ha chiuso la carriera nel 2009 al Rubin Kazan, dopo aver assaggiato tre stagioni di calcio che conta (due al Tottenham e una al West Ham).
Ora lavora come preparatore della nazionale ucraina.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

Hakan Şükür
Grigorios Georgatos
Marcelo Salas
Redondo
Sergio Conceicao
Javi Moreno
Philippe Senderos
Jens Lehmann
Klaas-Jan Huntelaar
Dimităr Berbatov
Valeri Bojinov
Matías Almeyda
Robert Acquafresca
Andrej Arshavin

e il più importante: ANTONIO CASSANO


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Novembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Daniel Carvalho
> Rosicky
> Lupoli



Rosicky?!?!?


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Hakan Şükür
> Grigorios Georgatos
> Marcelo Salas
> Redondo
> ...



Hakan Sukur, Salas, Berbatov e Acquafresca sono stati pompatissimi ma erano tutt'altro che fenomeni. Redondo, Lehmann, Huntelaar, Almeyda che ci azzeccano?? Che carriera avrebbero dovuto fare??


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2013)

Ricardo Oliveira mamma mia il nuovo shceva cit doveva sostituirlo,pagato quanto? 20 mln?


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricardo Oliveira mamma mia il nuovo shceva cit doveva sostituirlo,pagato quanto? 20 mln?



Sta giocando all'Al Jazira ad Abu Dhabi, lì con buoni numeri


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Hakan Şükür
> Grigorios Georgatos
> Marcelo Salas
> Redondo
> ...



Arshavin è tornato allo Zenit, Senderos gioca nel Fulham dal 2010, Georgatos ha chiuso la carriera nel 2007 all'Olympiakos. Bojinov, a 27 anni, è svincolato, dopo che ha rescisso con lo Sporting Lisbona.


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2013)

i spagnoli del valencia : farinos e gerard


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> i spagnoli del valencia : farinos e gerard



Farinos è tornato nel 2012 al suo Villareal, Gerard ha chiuso la carriera nel 2011 al Girona.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Hakan Şükür
> Grigorios Georgatos
> Marcelo Salas
> Redondo
> ...


Arshavin all'Europeo del 2008 sembrava un Messi russo 
Mammia mia che sola Senderos. In confronto Zapata sembra un difensore vero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Una vecchia conoscenza della Juventus: Athirson.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Hakan Sukur, Salas, Berbatov e Acquafresca sono stati pompatissimi ma erano tutt'altro che fenomeni. Redondo, Lehmann, Huntelaar, Almeyda che ci azzeccano?? Che carriera avrebbero dovuto fare??



Va bè dai Huntelaar ad esempio sembrava dovesse diventare un fenomeno.
Ritenuto dagli esperti uno degli attaccanti olandesi con maggior talento. Un pò per colpa sua, un pò per altro, non è stato all'altezza.
Redondo è stato pagato 25 milioni di euro, aveva già vinto due CL con il Real.
Almeyda aveva vinto molto con Lazio, ma non riuscì a ripetersi con l'Inter.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Un altro è Pavon, che Perez diceva essere forte quanto Nesta. Zidanes y Pavones diceva XD


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Arshavin all'Europeo del 2008 sembrava un Messi russo
> Mammia mia che sola Senderos. In confronto Zapata sembra un difensore vero.



Fu una delusione pazzesca. Non me lo aspettavo neanchio.
Andato all'Arsenal ha fatto un flop incredibile.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un altro è Pavon, che Perez diceva essere forte quanto Nesta. Zidanes y Pavones diceva XD



Nel 2011 ha chiuso mestamente la carriera nell'Arles-Avignon, in Ligue 2.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una vecchia conoscenza della Juventus: Athirson.



Carriera chiusa nel 2011 al Duque de Caxias. Un bel regalo recapitatoci da Omar Sivori


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Va bè dai Huntelaar ad esempio sembrava dovesse diventare un fenomeno.
> Ritenuto dagli esperti uno degli attaccanti olandesi con maggior talento. Un pò per colpa sua, un pò per altro, non è stato all'altezza.
> Redondo è stato pagato 25 milioni di euro, aveva già vinto due CL con il Real.
> Almeyda aveva vinto molto con Lazio, ma non riuscì a ripetersi con l'Inter.



redondo ?
e arrivato al milan quando aveva 31 anni !
di che promessa stata parlando ?
era stato eletto migliore centrocampista della champions... ha giocato benissimo per piu di 150 partite al real madrid...
e se non ha fatto bene al milan e solo per colpa di infortuni...

insomma se lui puo entrare in questo topic ci potrebbe entrare anche marci van basten...
ridicolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Mahamadou Diarra 

Acquistato dal Real che pagò una cifra allucinante al Lione, si rivelò una pippa immonda.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mahamadou Diarra
> 
> Acquistato dal Real che pagò una cifra allucinante al Lione, si rivelò una pippa immonda.



26 milioni di euro! Adesso dovrebbe essere addirittura svincolato.


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un altro è Pavon, che Perez diceva essere forte quanto Nesta. Zidanes y Pavones diceva XD


Pavon era un gran difensore...Non ai livelli nesta pero.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Va bè dai Huntelaar ad esempio sembrava dovesse diventare un fenomeno.
> Ritenuto dagli esperti uno degli attaccanti olandesi con maggior talento. Un pò per colpa sua, un pò per altro, non è stato all'altezza.
> Redondo è stato pagato 25 milioni di euro, aveva già vinto due CL con il Real.
> Almeyda aveva vinto molto con Lazio, ma non riuscì a ripetersi con l'Inter.



Huntelaar, che che se ne dica, i suoi li ha fatti ovunque. Da noi non ha avuto mai grande continuità e a volte si è trovato a fare l'esterno, ma una volta andato via ha ripreso a segnare a medie altissime. Ottimo centravanti secondo me, di gran lunga superiore a gente come Osvaldo, Matri, Pazzini ecc.

Redondo era uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo, titolare inamovibile in un grande Real Madrid. Appena arrivato da noi ebbe un grave infortunio che lo tenne fermo per più di due anni e quando ti rompi così a 31 anni sei finito.

Almeyda ha fatto la sua onesta carriera, giocando nella Lazio di fine anni '90 che all'epoca era probabilmente la squadra migliore della Serie A. All'Inter arrivç quando ormai era finito (tra l'altro all'epoca l'Inter era una barzelletta)

Secondo me sono tutti giocatori affermati questi, non promesse. Soprattutto Redondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2013)

Ricordiamo altre due pippe targate Real Madrid: Fernando Gago e Elvir Baljic.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo altre due pippe targate Real Madrid: Fernando Gago e Elvir Baljic.



Gago è tornato al Boca, a casa, e penso ci rimarrà per sempre. Baljic, ora vice allenatore della Serbia, ha chiuso la carriera nell'Istanbulspor. Era al Real nella stagione dell'ultima Champions!


----------



## Djici (13 Novembre 2013)

ancelotti a parma ha preferito prendere adailton piutosto di roberto baggio.
il brasiliano che vavea segnato tantissimo con la nazionale nel mondiale under 20.
con l'under sembrava un fenomeno.

celestine babayaro del anderlecht-chelsea.

flachi... prometteva benissimo.

vonlanthen.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ancelotti a parma ha preferito prendere adailton piutosto di roberto baggio.
> il brasiliano che vavea segnato tantissimo con la nazionale nel mondiale under 20.
> con l'under sembrava un fenomeno.
> 
> ...



Vonlanthen si era ritirato nel 2012 a 26 anni per motivi familiari, adesso è tornato al Grasshoppers, ma non è mai andato in un top club.
Flachi aveva problemi con la neve


----------



## pennyhill (13 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mahamadou Diarra
> 
> Acquistato dal Real che pagò una cifra allucinante al Lione, si rivelò una pippa immonda.



Premesso che non era certamente il calciatore preferito dei tifosi del Real (uno con quei piedi, non diventerà mai un idolo al Bernabeu ) Diarra si è comunque fatto due stagioni da titolare nel Real, vincendo due campionati. Aveva iniziato da titolare anche il terzo anno, poi è arrivato il grave infortunio, in seguito al quale non è più tornato lo stesso giocatore di prima.



Sesfips ha scritto:


> Fu una delusione pazzesca. Non me lo aspettavo neanchio.
> Andato all'Arsenal ha fatto un flop incredibile.



Anche qui, dipende uno cosi si aspettava. Per me Arshavin all'Arsenal non ha fatto male, almeno fino all'inizio del 2011, dopo ha smesso di giocare. Ma per un anno e mezzo a Londra si è visto un buon giocatore, discontinuo ma buono.

Oggi Salas sarebbe se non il migliore, uno dei primi tre attaccanti della serie A.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sai che non ricordo?
> 
> passa le foto in mp



lol

no o mica è legale scambiare foto di utenti fermate...2-3 belle ragazze come tante


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Huntelaar, che che se ne dica, i suoi li ha fatti ovunque. Da noi non ha avuto mai grande continuità e a volte si è trovato a fare l'esterno, ma una volta andato via ha ripreso a segnare a medie altissime. Ottimo centravanti secondo me, di gran lunga superiore a gente come Osvaldo, Matri, Pazzini ecc.
> 
> Redondo era uno dei centrocampisti più forti al mondo, titolare inamovibile in un grande Real Madrid. Appena arrivato da noi ebbe un grave infortunio che lo tenne fermo per più di due anni e quando ti rompi così a 31 anni sei finito.
> 
> ...




Posso pure essere d'accordo su Redondo e Almeyda.
Ma da Huntelaar personalmente mi aspettavo molto molto di più. Quando giocava in nazionale già giovanissimo si vedeva che aveva qualcosa in più, arrivato al Milan, complice anche un pò la situazione, non riuscì ad imporsi.




pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche qui, dipende uno cosi si aspettava. Per me Arshavin all'Arsenal non ha fatto male, almeno fino all'inizio del 2011, dopo ha smesso di giocare. Ma per un anno e mezzo a Londra si è visto un buon giocatore, discontinuo ma buono.
> 
> Oggi Salas sarebbe se non il migliore, uno dei primi tre attaccanti della serie A.




Beh dai, Arshavin aveva tutte le qualità per fare decisamente meglio.
Da uno uno come lui ci si aspettava il saltò di qualità, visto anche quello che fece vedere all'Europeo.
Semplicemente, non era adatto ad una grande squadra.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Beh dai, Arshavin aveva tutte le qualità per fare decisamente meglio.
> Da uno uno come lui ci si aspettava il saltò di qualità, *visto anche quello che fece vedere all'Europeo.*
> Semplicemente, non era adatto ad una grande squadra.



L’Arsenal acquistò un buon giocatore 28enne noto anche per la sua discontinuità, e tale giocatore hanno avuto per un anno e mezzo (grandi partite, alternate ad altre da spettatore), dopo è sparito, ma era difficile un salto di qualità a quasi 30 anni. Io lo scrissi pure durante l'Europeo su milanworld  , l'unico russo che avrei preso era Zhirkov, da lui si che mi sarei aspettato un salto di qualità, credevo potesse diventare uno dei primi 3 terzini sinistri d'Europa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’Arsenal acquistò un buon giocatore 28enne noto anche per la sua discontinuità, e tale giocatore hanno avuto per un anno e mezzo (grandi partite, alternate ad altre da spettatore), dopo è sparito, ma era difficile un salto di qualità a quasi 30 anni. Io lo scrissi pure durante l'Europeo su milanworld  , l'unico russo che avrei preso era Zhirkov, da lui si che mi sarei aspettato un salto di qualità, credevo potesse diventare uno dei primi 3 terzini sinistri d'Europa.



Di quella Russia furono parecchi i "bidoni". O meglio, non erano scarsi ma neanche i fenomeni che apparivano, a dimostrazione del capolavoro che fece Hiddink.

Ricordo ad esempio Pavluchenko che in quell'Europeo fu semplicemente devastante


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L’Arsenal acquistò un buon giocatore 28enne noto anche per la sua discontinuità, e tale giocatore hanno avuto per un anno e mezzo (grandi partite, alternate ad altre da spettatore), dopo è sparito, ma era difficile un salto di qualità a quasi 30 anni. Io lo scrissi pure durante l'Europeo su milanworld  , l'unico russo che avrei preso era Zhirkov, da lui si che mi sarei aspettato un salto di qualità, credevo potesse diventare uno dei primi 3 terzini sinistri d'Europa.



L'Arsenal lo acquistò per circa 20 milioni di euro. Un buon giocatore, nel quale non credi moltissimo, e che probabilmente giocherà poco, non lo paghi così tanto 
E' evidente che si aspettassero molto di più, altrimenti non lo avrebbero sbolognato gratis, la prima volta, allo Zenit, per la disperazione.
A 27-28 anni se sei forte, puoi benissimo ancora fare la differenza.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ricordo ad esempio Pavluchenko che in quell'Europeo fu semplicemente devastante



Ecco, un altro fu Pavluchenko, che fece ridere al Tottenham. Anche questo, pagato 17 milioni.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal lo acquistò per circa 20 milioni di euro. Un buon giocatore, nel quale non credi moltissimo, e che probabilmente giocherà poco, non lo paghi così tanto
> E' evidente che si aspettassero molto di più, altrimenti non lo avrebbero sbolognato gratis, la prima volta, allo Zenit, per la disperazione.



Se vai dai una società come lo Zenit per prendere la loro stella, non puoi certamente pensare di prenderlo a prezzo di saldo. È tornato alla Zenit, dopo tre anni, non proprio alla prima occasione. Ripeto che per me nei primi due anni (dall'arrivo ai primi mesi del 2011), Arshavin non si è comportato male, confermandosi il giocatore che era sempre stato, talento enorme ma discontinuo.



> A 27-28 anni se sei forte, puoi benissimo ancora fare la differenza.



Forse mi sono espresso male su questo punto, non parlo di fare la differenza, ma imho se a 28 anni sei un giocatore discontinuo, difficilmente cambi.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ecco, un altro fu Pavluchenko, che fece ridere al Tottenham. Anche questo, pagato 17 milioni.



Non fece ridere imho, si rivelò semplicemente un buon giocatore esaltato dal contesto della Nazionale Russa, che all'epoca era una delle 4-5 migliori d'Europa. Quei soldi per Pavluchenko li avrebbero spesi in molti visto l'Europeo che fece e che comunque nello Spartak non segnava mica poco. Lo seguimmo anche noi ed altri grandi club, ma alla fine non se ne fece niente.

Comunque non era una promessa, agli Europei aveva già 26-27 anni


----------



## Sesfips (13 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se vai dai una società come lo Zenit per prendere la loro stella, non puoi certamente pensare di prenderlo a prezzo di saldo. È tornato alla Zenit, dopo tre anni, non proprio alla prima occasione. Ripeto che per me nei primi due anni (dall'arrivo ai primi mesi del 2011), Arshavin non si è comportato male, confermandosi il giocatore che era sempre stato, *talento enorme* ma discontinuo.



E' proprio questo il punto. Talento enorme, che all'Arsenal non ha fatto minimamente vedere. O forse a tratti.
All'Arsenal si aspettavano proprio che quel talento potesse fare la differenza. E così non è stato. Anche perchè, come dici tu, era la stella dello Zenit, non un giocatore qualunque della squadra.
Comunque, sempre come dicesti tu, dipende da cosa uno si aspettava dal giocatore. Io mi aspettavo ben altro 



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non fece ridere imho, si rivelò semplicemente un buon giocatore esaltato dal contesto della Nazionale Russa, che all'epoca era una delle 4-5 migliori d'Europa. Quei soldi per Pavluchenko li avrebbero spesi in molti visto l'Europeo che fece e che comunque nello Spartak non segnava mica poco. Lo seguimmo anche noi ed altri grandi club, ma alla fine non se ne fece niente.
> 
> Comunque non era una promessa, agli Europei aveva già 26-27 anni



Stesso discorso di Arshavin. 20 gol in 80 partite mi sembrano un pò pochini. 
Che quei soldi li avrebbero spesi anche altre squadre sono d'accordo, sta di fatto però, e lo dicono i numeri, che fallì, quando anche da lui ci si aspettava altro.


----------



## robs91 (14 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Rosicky?!?!?



Ottimo giocatore ma ci si aspettava di più da lui.Gli infortuni,purtroppo, lo hanno bloccato.


----------



## robs91 (14 Novembre 2013)

Un altro che mi è venuto in mente è Luque,pagato dal Newcastle 20 milioni.Un flop pazzesco.
Oppure Carlos Diogo,ex Real Madrid,ora scomparso.

Altri nomi : Djemba Djemba e Kleberson ex Manchester united.


----------



## robs91 (14 Novembre 2013)

Ahahah più ci penso e più me ne vengono in mente altri : David Bellion,Sinama-Pongolleave,Bruno Cheyrou,David Bentley,Le Tallec,Hugo Viana...


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Un altro che mi è venuto in mente è Luque,pagato dal Newcastle 20 milioni.Un flop pazzesco.
> Oppure Carlos Diogo,ex Real Madrid,ora scomparso.
> 
> Altri nomi : Djemba Djemba e Kleberson ex Manchester united.



Diogo è stato tesserato dal Gent in Belgio. Luque ha chiuso la carriera nel 2011 al Malaga


----------



## Djici (14 Novembre 2013)

saliou lassissi un mix tra thuram e desailly


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> saliou lassissi un mix tra thuram e desailly




Peccato fosse un po' in.cazzoso...mi ricordo alcune risse scatenate dal soggetto in questione...ma non trovo i video...

Impressionante fu l'infortunio che mise praticamente fine alla sua carriera ad alti livelli...


----------

